
Hacker News API page is broken - DungFu
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hacker-news.firebaseio.com&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;HackerNews&#x2F;API<p>It never loads and just shows: &quot;There was an error completing your request&quot;<p>I have been checking the Hacker News API daily for a while now to see if this will start working, but it appears to be permanently be broken. Is there anything that Hacker News can do to get this to work (update in Firebase UI or setting fix)?<p>I want to be able to use the new Firebase API to access the Hacker News data, but I can&#x27;t download the proper google-services.json to get it working when the Firebase API page is broken.<p>The API is awesome to have and hope that it can be fixed soon! :)
======
iamshekhargh
I don't think it has auth, You can still use the API, you can hit
[https://hacker-news.firebaseio.com/v0/topstories.json](https://hacker-
news.firebaseio.com/v0/topstories.json) to get the ids of all top stories and
then hit em individually to get information about it.

------
gus_massa
You can try sending an email to hn@ycombinator.com to get a reply sooner.
Sometime this threads are unnoticed.

------
sctb
Apologies for the confusion—that page isn't intended to do anything useful.
We've removed the link from the API documentation page, but if we've missed
something please let us know via email.

~~~
DungFu
The link used to do something useful, but there seems to be something that
changed when the new Firebase launched.

------
natejackdev
If you find the answer let me know, because i have been wondering for weeks
now.

